# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  System Security 4,51 все заблокировал. Нужна помощь....плиззз...срочно

## wr535c

Ситема безопасности все заблокировала, кроме интеренета. Как с ней бороться или снести? Панель управления тоже не дает запустить. Как быть? Помогите.......пожалуйста :Angry:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

Прочитать и выполнить: http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=1235

----------

